# Giulia Siegel Blitzlicht 3.1999



## jochen91 (8 Jan. 2012)

Ich suche händeringend das Video oder ganze Folge von Giulia Siegel der Sendung "Blitzlicht" vom Sender Sat1 beim Playboy-Shooting von 1999. Bin leider damals noch zu jung gewesen und habe es daher nie gesehen. Habe Ausschnitte von dem Video im Beitrag von liber21 "Nude Scenes" gesehen. Wollte mich deswegen mit der Frage an die Celebboard-Community wenden, da ihr einfach mehr Wissen und Können als ich in diesen Dingen habt.
Schonmal Dank im Voraus
Jochen91


----------

